# LR to 3.2 & Camera Raw update



## ScanMan (Sep 11, 2007)

Lightroom 3.2 - Adobe Labs

Camera Raw 6.2 - Adobe Labs


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

They appear to be "candidate" releases as they do not show up through the built-in Adobe Updater mechanism.


----------

